

Ask HN: How do you keep up with HN? - sagacity

As a recent recruit (and a happy contributor/beneficiary) of HN, I've been busy getting a feel of things here.<p>One issue that has been puzzling me so far is: With <i>so much</i> going on here, so many new threads, so many posts and what have you, how to keep up with everything in general?<p>I <i>did</i> find the creative use of title prefix conventions like Ask HN, Show HN, Tell HN etc. and the 'New' section to be somewhat useful from this perspective, but that's not really near enough to keep up with everything that happening here.<p>I'm still trying to figure things out for myself but please share your method/s and ideas.
======
SkyMarshal
1\. Hackerfollow.com

2\. Create your own mental filter. I usually only click 10%-20% of the links
that appear on the front page. As for the rest, the headline alone is usually
enough to make me aware of them as much as I need to be.

3\. What symmet said, don't worry about missing stuff.

4\. <http://xkcd.com/862/>

------
dshankar
There's only one way to keep up with HN -

Check every 5 minutes

~~~
solipsist
And if worst comes to worst and you miss a day, go back and visit the states
HN was in every hour that day: <http://hackerslide.com/>

------
symmet
My advice is to just be ok with the fact that you might not see EVERY
submission. Watch the home page to see what's hot, look through the New
section and see if something interests you. Just enjoy it.

------
RaRic
Hacker News Daily shows top 10 highest-rated articles per day.
<http://www.daemonology.net/hn-daily/>

------
mariust
Follow up with twitter and you will see the best news. Or as dshankar said
check it every 5 minutes.

------
brudgers
There are many things on HN about which I don't have much interest, and many
things on HN about which I am interested but don't have time to follow up on.

So I don't try to keep up with everything.

------
adrianwaj
<http://hackerbra.in/classic> every 4 hours or so - concentrated dopamine

------
gs8
RSS Feed, a lot easier than constant reloading.

